# I fianally got one,a coyote.



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was doing so much wrong for the last few years.Never seen a coyote while calling them,,in that amount of time.lol
Once I finally called one in(a few days ago) I realized how easy it is,and what I was doing wrong. It hit me like a ton of bricks.
This is my first post and I'm a beginner at this ,but have been on a roll the last few days.
Bought a new E-caller. Primos power dogg.
And my first set up,,I called one in,during daylight hours. I was in shock as it ran toward me through the woods. I couldn't believe it!!! And,,,,I couldn't get a shot ,because it was moving so fast ,right to the call.
When it did stop,,finally,,at 40 yards,it was behind a tree. I could not see it at all.And realized it was ,NOW,,directly downwind!! Oops!! It winded me and came out from behind them trees at 100 MPH. I had no shot at it.
I went to a different area 10 miles away and set-up again. Called a large female in immediately,,,and nailed it!!!! My first coyote!!!!

Since then,,I made one more set-up,in another area. And called in 2 traveling together. They caught me off guard by coming into my call from up wind.
I was not expecting that at all. When I seen them they were right next to my e-caller,,and I was busted.They left in the ,,,100 mph fashion!!! I had no chance for a shot.

My first 3 set-ups with this new call,,and I had visitors each time. lol

I am going out today,,for the whole day ,,with new places to try.And I going to try to film it. Not sure how this will work??

Im not sure if this is a good first post? Hope it is OK? 
Good Luck!!
(I would put a picture up,of my coyote,,but I see it says I cannot add any attachments.)


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

What were you doing wrong?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

doggk9 said:


> What were you doing wrong?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


 First off all my rabbit in distress call,I used to use,,was not loud enough. (I believe the biggest issue I had.)

Was also setting too close to my old e-caller.

I used to use a coyote howl when I set -up,,that is not good idea,,IMO. 

And I was trying to call them out into the open,,out of the woods....and not paying close attention to the downwind area.

Sometimes calling across wind trying to draw them out of the woods.

And staying at 1 set-up and calling for too long.

I am finding that if I walk in quickly and quite as possible. Set-up and go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,it is working. And I am paying close attention to wind and method of entry.

Maybe I am just getting lucky as of lately. lol But I will take it. 

Going out now.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

It ain't luck Bro. You're learning. Congrats!


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I went out again today for almost the whole day. Hunted some places I have never been to before,,ever.
I set-up about 6 different times,at different places.

I didnt call anything in at all. Oh well,,that is the way it goes.

Not knowing the land is a disadvantage and it was half raining today. Dogs dont like to hunt in the rain. Or during the mid day,,so much.

The last hunt was at a place I did know well and figured I would produce there. But it was not to be today.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations on your first coyote Flash! Good job.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey thanks,,,but I wished I would not have said anything.lol

I say that because I have been out many many more times since and can't seem to call anything in now. But at least I know that it will work.
It must have been beginners luck and now I have to earn it!!!

How long does a coyote have a memory of a call set-up??? One that busted me?

And I always wondered what these coyotes do during the day when at rest? Do they just lay down or do they hole up ever??
I hunt allot for deer,,small game and I have jumped ,,maybe 2,,, in 30 years.


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

congrats on your 1st dog.i killed my first one this gun deer season...about the 8th day..big female.thats one dog that wont be killing anymore of my fawns,turkeys and rabbits.hunted them a few times with no luck.i will take one every chance i get..again congrats


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats!

Ive spent many cold mornings out calling coyotes and have yet to get one, and Im doing everything by the book, proper camo, not moving, playing the wind during the set AND approach, the right calls. I believe its 3/4 luck and being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

flash5153 said:


> Hey thanks,,,but I wished I would not have said anything.lol
> 
> I say that because I have been out many many more times since and can't seem to call anything in now. But at least I know that it will work.
> It must have been beginners luck and now I have to earn it!!!
> ...


Congratulations on your first coyote.As for what do they do during the day,I've seen numerous times were they bed just as a deer would in grass fields,fence rows,next to brush piles and under pines.Observed most of this sign while rabbit hunting,obviously jumped quite a few but never saw them.Good luck.


----------

